# Bandits, 2 o'clock low! :)



## suloco (May 21, 2008)

This is Suloco (age 20) here, I'm from Czech Republic and since age of 8 (first saw Battle for Britain) I'm a huge aviation fan, especially WW2. I worship fighters and interceptors of course but I like bombers and other aircraft too. Well, that was something about myself and I hope I will enjoy this forum. See ya guys and girls


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Suloco: Welcome to the forum. You and Seesul should get along just
fine. Look around and ask questions. Your English is better than some
from English speaking nations !!

Charles


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Greeting from Poland!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Do not be a one post wonder.


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2008)

Welcome. Hope you hang around a while


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2008)

Hey Suloco could you send me a bottle of Urquel please? 
Welcome to the Forum


----------



## seesul (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum m8!
Greeting from Zlin, Czech Republic8) 
Where´re ya from?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2008)

Těší mě Suloco....


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Těší mě Suloco....



 you´re getting better and better Jan 
btw, did you get in touch with your friend in Brno yet?


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

seesul said:


> you´re getting better and better Jan
> btw, did you get in touch with your friend in Brno yet?



dĕkuji vám...
I don't know, I'll ask my dad if he has....


----------



## seesul (May 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> dĕkuji vám...
> I don't know, I'll ask my dad if he has....



Another 100 points from me...and if you wanna say thanks...it´s just.. díky


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Gidday and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2008)

Ahoj Suloco,

Sem velmi rad ze se z nami. Moc zdravim.


----------

